#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Атрибуты гневных - вопрос мутный)

## Wyrd

Читаю комментарий к практике Ваджракилайи, изданный Рангджунг Еше, и там вижу описание юбок из черепов: они состоят из свежих, полуразложившися голов и сухих черепов как символ победы на внешнем, внутреннем и тайном уровнях. Мой вопрос касается, собственно, не этого конкретного символа. Смысл символа ясен.
Я не могу понять, почему просветленное существо в своей гневной форме имеет атрибуты устрашения вроде черепов, шкур и крови. Кинжал, скипетр, топор или молот - это, всем ясно, атрибуты воинственные, явно показывающие непримиримое отношение к невежеству и прочему. Но к чему именно вот эти ужасающие знаки?
Особенное удивление у меня вызывают короткие комментарии в буддологической литературе вроде: "Ну тут он предстает в гневной форме, чтобы испугать..." etc. Зачем пугать-то?

Я понимаю, это вопрос от человека христианской культуры. Но, думаю, и буддист, если в силу обстоятельств вынужден будет защищать ЖС, кинжал может применить, а кожу сдирать не станет.

----------


## Вова Л.

Я не ругаю, я удивляюсь. А гниющие головы, черепа и т.д. связаны с символизмом великих кладбищ, где практиковали многие махасидхи, но если Вы христианин, то лучше и вправду не забивать себе голову.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.10.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

Вообще, о христианской культуре я говорил в том смысле, что юбок из черепов там не встречал. Если бы я с детства видел изображения разных шив и кали, я бы, наверное, спокойнее к этому относился.
Да, забыл сказать: если хотите написать "я не буду обсуждать тантру на форуме" - просто не пишите, ваш месседж будет еще четче!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Смысл символа ясен.


Судя по этому:




> Я не могу понять, почему просветленное существо в своей гневной форме имеет атрибуты устрашения вроде черепов, шкур и крови. Кинжал, скипетр, топор или молот - это, всем ясно, атрибуты воинственные, явно показывающие непримиримое отношение к невежеству и прочему. Но к чему именно вот эти ужасающие знаки?
> Особенное удивление у меня вызывают короткие комментарии в буддологической литературе вроде: "Ну тут он предстает в гневной форме, чтобы испугать..." etc. Зачем пугать-то?
> 
> Я понимаю, это вопрос от человека христианской культуры. Но, думаю, и буддист, если в силу обстоятельств вынужден будет защищать ЖС, кинжал может применить, а кожу сдирать не станет.


Смысл Вам, наверное, все-таки НЕЯСЕН :Smilie: 

 А для понимания его нужно правильно учиться тантре, и не читать что-то преждевременно.

 Если объяснить по-простому. Люди испытывают естественное отвращение к костям, крови, гниющим трупам, кишкам наружу и так далее. И часто при этом представляют их собственную страшную смерть.
Тоесть, такая атрибутика используется для устрашения определенных подводимых. Которых иным образом не поставить на Путь, и не остановить в неблагом. Тоесть, когда ребенок, например, не слушается категорически, при любых других действиях и при предупреждениях и совершает гадости преднамеренно, вероятно, родителю надо проявить гневный аспект и как следует его наказать, чтобы остановить. И далее он будет боятся последствий и постарается вести себя получше :Smilie: 

Скажите, Wyrd, А ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ВООБЩЕ ЧИТАЕТЕ описания таких практик, когда даже традиции у Вас еще нет? :Smilie: Не лучше ли начать просто с основ буддизма? :Smilie: 


Чун Генн, при все к Вам уважении - вы вряд ли можете судить о тантрических атрибутах :Smilie:

----------

Caddy (04.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2011), Уэф (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> Тоесть, такая атрибутика используется для устрашения определенных подводимых. Которых иным образом не поставить на путь, и не остановить в неблагом.


Ну, некоторым образом я понял. Но вы говорили про определенных подводимых. Но Ваджракилайя же - идам, а не просто защитник. Т.е. вся эта кровь, жир и пепел служат какой-то цели в практике? Это, собсна, чтобы моему Рудре страшно было?  :Smilie:  Серьезно  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

(Не стоит забывать!, что) в процессе умирания, проходя многочисленные стадии освобождения от своего нынешнего - тогда уже прошлого воплощения, с присущими ему и накоплеными немало всякого рода пристрастиями, цепляниями и прочего... багажа всяких "прелестей", такие вот для христианского взгляда казалось бы "аццкие твари" со своими освежовывающими аттрибутами могут оказаться как нельзя кстати - так что с ними лучше сразу познакомиться т.с. при жизни / тем более, что они есть проявления нас самих... такова уж наша просветленная природа в определенном месте и времени (+ в условиях и задачах =)

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2011), Дордже (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

Пема, про "нет" в традиции это совсем отдельный вопрос  :Smilie: 
Но топик открыт не из научного интереса вовсе, а со всем возможным в данной ситуации доверием.
Друзьям круто, конечно, рассказать, что ты - в "Древней" школе и у тебя есть защитник со ртом на животе. Вопрос с внутренним принятием. Иначе смыслу-то.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> ... Если объяснить по-простому. Люди испытывают естественное отвращение к костям, крови, гниющим трупам, кишкам наружу и так далее. И часто при этом представляют их собственную страшную смерть.
> Тоесть, такая атрибутика используется для устрашения определенных подводимых. Которых иным образом не поставить на Путь, и не остановить в неблагом. Тоесть, когда ребенок, например, не слушается категорически, при любых других действиях и при предупреждениях и совершает гадости преднамеренно, вероятно, родителю надо проявить гневный аспект и как следует его наказать, чтобы остановить. И далее он будет боятся последствий и постарается вести себя получше
> 
> Скажите, Wyrd, А ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ВООБЩЕ ЧИТАЕТЕ описания таких практик, когда даже традиции у Вас еще нет?Не лучше ли начать просто с основ буддизма?


Уважаемая Пема, если не секрет, а где это Вам такие основы буддизма ... подводят, где учат использовать гневный аспект просветления для устрашения кого-то другого.... например, своих детей?! да, БОЖЕ упаси! /давайте, не путать "знакомить(ся)" и "пугать(ся)" =)))/

----------

Joy (07.10.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Мне кажется, вопросы по тантрической садхане уместнее задавать квалифицированному Ламе. Да и то, я бы не у каждого Ламы спрашивал, а у того, чьи советы и комментарии лучше доходят до моего сердца.
Это если хочется действительно разобраться и получить глубокие, и, самое важное, *безопасные*  знания.

----------

Anneta (29.10.2011), Dondhup (05.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (04.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мой вопрос касается, собственно, не этого конкретного символа. Смысл символа ясен.
> Я не могу понять, почему просветленное существо в своей гневной форме имеет атрибуты устрашения вроде черепов, шкур и крови. Кинжал, скипетр, топор или молот - это, всем ясно, атрибуты воинственные, явно показывающие непримиримое отношение к невежеству и прочему. Но к чему именно вот эти ужасающие знаки?


Ну значит смысл не ясен, раз вопрос задается  :Smilie:  Вы же не задаете вопрос, почему у Будды. к примеру. Колесо Учения в виде штурвала. Значит ли это, что "Будда рулит"?  :Big Grin:  Когда вам на посвящении показывают зеркало, зачем это делают? Чтобы Вы полюбовались совершенством собственного образа?

Далее, если вы рассматриваете собственные омрачения как врагов, то Вы какой образ будете использовать? Кавайного котенка?  Потому, наверное демоны лежат. Хотите описаний - ищите их у Падмасамбхавы, Вималамитры и Шилуманджи, или в Гухья тантре.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Дордже (04.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> не обращайте внимания. это особенности тибетской культуры а не буддизма в целом. иначи все эти защитники были бы и всем остальном буддизме, а не только тибетском


Начнем с того, что садханы Ваджракилайи Падмасамбхава *попросил привезти* ему в Тибет, поскольку по-другому было никак. Не обращать внимания не получится, потому что смысл потеряется. А вот излишняя привязанность к деталям визуализации вредна - это правда.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Но к чему именно вот эти ужасающие знаки?


Вы решили тантру на форуме пообсуждать?



> Зачем пугать-то?


Если Вас пугают изображения гневных божеств, а ожерелье из черепов Вы воспринимаете как украшение, полученное ценой чьих-то жизней, то Ваджраяна явно не для Вас. Пока. Практикуйте 6 парамит, отказывайтесь от неблагого и постоянно консультируйтесь со своим учителем по поводу тех практик, которые для Вас наиболее актуальны.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Начнем с того, что садханы Ваджракилайи Падмасамбхава *попросил привезти* ему в Тибет, поскольку по-другому было никак. Не обращать внимания не получится, потому что смысл потеряется. А вот излишняя привязанность к деталям визуализации вредна - это правда.


 вот-вот... даже самому Гуру Ринпоче пришлось за тантрой Ваджракилайи посылать к своим Учителям, потому как никак без этого было... приходилось в одиночку в прямом смысле слова пластаться с целыми легионами демонов в тогдашнем Тибете! а теперь что? дорогу не уступили, ребенок не слушается сразу Ваджракилаей перекидыватся?! и это как минимум... (вспоминаю ретрит Ламы Тензин по Ваджракилайи, когда он ясно и недвусмысленно дал понять в самом начале ретрита, что сначала реализуйте любовь и сострадание, а уж потом... если ещё зачем то понадобится вам, конечно, можно и Ваджракилайей "отполировать", но никак не наоборот... иначе, состояние "ты в танке, а кругом одни... демоны, демоны!" может долго не отпускать =)))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, некоторым образом я понял. Но вы говорили про определенных подводимых. Но Ваджракилайя же - идам, а не просто защитник. Т.е. вся эта кровь, жир и пепел служат какой-то цели в практике? Это, собсна, чтобы моему Рудре страшно было?  Серьезно


Когда трехлетний ребенок задает вопрос матери, откуда дети бывают, то она ему вполне отвечает серьезно :Smilie:  Что-нибудь про капусту или про аиста. Для пестиков и тычинок еще рановато :Smilie: 

Ну, Вы не обижайтесь. Я хотела сказать просто, что тантрийская атрибутика - исключительно трудный вопрос, равно, как и сама тантра, и гневные, и мирные аспекты божеств. Мы и сами-то не до конца разбираемся, хотя у нас есть квалифицированные живые Учителя, и мы посвящения получали. 

Это замечательно, что Вы пытаетесь разобраться, но для тантры надо для начала преобрести некоторые основные буддийские знания и совершить некоторые предварительные практики, - принять Прибежище, и наработать определенные взгляды. Без этого - сколько бы Вам не объясняли бы. понять это будет просто трудно. Думаю, отложите-ка это до лучших времен. Или уж хоть почитайте, например, это :Smilie:  И дальше по главам там внизу.

----------

Caddy (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это замечательно, что вы пытаетесь разобраться


На самом деле это печально. Человек нарыл текст в открытом доступе и пошел его аналитически разбирать без посвящения, без пояснений. да еще за ответами полез на БФ, где нет ни одного. реализовавшего силу практики хотя бы до уровня способности ее разъяснить. Иногда это заканчивается опусами а-ля дьяк Кураев

Очень печально.

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011), Же Ка (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, про "нет" в традиции это совсем отдельный вопрос 
> Но топик открыт не из научного интереса вовсе, а со всем возможным в данной ситуации доверием.
> Друзьям круто, конечно, рассказать, что ты - в "Древней" школе и у тебя есть защитник со ртом на животе. Вопрос с внутренним принятием. Иначе смыслу-то.


А Вы приняли Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях и совершили предварительные практики? Что Вы читали по буддизму, и каких Учителей видели вживую?

Если нет, то Вы только знакомитесь с буддизмом, и такого рода внутреннее принятие тантры пока от Вас не требуется. Три Драгоценности Вас защитят и так. Без тантрического пантеона. Точно также, как Вы не можете пойти в университет после первого класса начальной школы. Поэтому проявите терпение и познакомьтесь с основами буддизма - тоесть, с Четырьмя Благородными истинами, и так далее. По мере их изучения Вы постепенно подойдете правильно и к вопросу о тантре. 

В России многие новички стараются тут же стать тантристами. Но извлечь пользу из тантры, если нет правильной предварительной подготовки - невозможно. Людей скорее, привлекает, именно этот "тибетский" аспект из любопытства. Но это не тантрическая практика. Тем более, без Учителя и его наставлений тантрой вообще заниматься нельзя. Это мы Вам ответственно можем заявить. 

Тантра раньше передавалась тайно, - напрямую, от Учителя  ученику. И Учитель давал ее только когда видел, что ученик к этому подготовлен. Тоесть, мог правильно понимать и смысл атрибутов, и смысл тантрических обетов и смысл самой практики. Но теперь, к сожалению, существует интеное распространение тайных текстов, которые, по идее, не должны выкладываться на всеобщее обозрение, так-как могут принести вред и создать дурной имидж тибетскиму буддизму. Не плывите по течению. Просто отложите текст Ваджракилаи до лучших времен. 

Так что Вы не переживайте. Пока и не надо испытывать к этому методу никакого личного доверия - это доверие, если Вам тантра будет полезна, - придет естественным образом по ходу освоения Пути.

Вас что, пытались убедить, что буддисту это все нужно в первую очередь? :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На самом деле это печально. Человек нарыл текст в открытом доступе и пошел его аналитически разбирать без посвящения, без пояснений. да еще за ответами полез на БФ, где нет ни одного. реализовавшего силу практики хотя бы до уровня способности ее разъяснить. Иногда это заканчивается опусами а-ля дьяк Кураев
> 
> Очень печально.


Только не надо причитать :Smilie: Что ж поделаешь, когда существует инет? :Smilie: 

Полагаю, вместо того, чтобы печалиться - надо помочь новичку найти правильные источники. Вирд сделал абсолютно правильно - ничего не принял на веру, не побежал получать лунги и ванги, а пришел сюда и высказал то, что его беспокоит. Молодец. Хороший ум. Может, и вообще в Тхераваду подастся :Smilie: 

Мы хоть и не Учителя и не эксперты по тантре, но помочь, где искать ответы и без чего нельзя практиковать, - можем :Smilie:  Небось, не первый год этот вопрос изучаем. Продолжаем отвечать.

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> На самом деле это печально. Человек нарыл текст в открытом доступе и пошел его аналитически разбирать без посвящения, без пояснений. да еще за ответами полез на БФ, где нет ни одного. реализовавшего силу практики хотя бы до уровня способности ее разъяснить. Иногда это заканчивается опусами а-ля дьяк Кураев
> 
> Очень печально.


К сожалению, бывает и нечто по-хуже... 
ЕС Дуджом Ринпоче говорил, что "... Можно сказать, что испытания неблагоприятными обстоятельствами проходят относительно легко. Гораздо сложнее пройти тест приятными условиями. Тут есть большая опасность, что вы возомните из себя высокореализованных и отвлечётесь на пристрастия к одному лишь величию в этой жизни. Вы должны быть очень осторожны, чтобы не попасть в услужение Маре Девапутре. Поймите, что этот рубеж разделяет движение вниз и вверх. Именно в таких ситуациях появляются гомчены, - возомнившие из себя великих практиков..." (см. здесь http://www.yangrig.org/node/45) 
и таких вот гомченов у нас на разных форумах (не буду рекламировать=) уже пруд пруди (судя по их же сообщениям)...

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.10.2011), Дондог (05.10.2011), Дордже (04.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.10.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

[QUOTE=Чунн Генн;426619]


> я не сужу. просто это к буддизму то отношения не имеет. имело бы отношение то и было бы во всех направлениях буддизма. это лишь влияние индуизма, не более.


На чем основана подобная логика? Если в элементарной математике нет дифференциальных уравнений, значит высшая математика - не математика? В других направлениях нет коанов - коаны не буддизм, в других направлениях нет монашества не неделю - значит тоже "культурное заимствование".

----------

Дондог (05.10.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> На самом деле это печально. Человек нарыл текст в открытом доступе и пошел его аналитически разбирать без посвящения, без пояснений. да еще за ответами полез на БФ, где нет ни одного. реализовавшего силу практики хотя бы до уровня способности ее разъяснить. Иногда это заканчивается опусами а-ля дьяк Кураев
> 
> Очень печально.


Вы уж простите, я специально лез за комментариями. А не пыжился коренные тантры со словарем читать. Хотя это, видимо, не те комментарии)
Но я не понимаю: я обладаю некоторыми знаниями относительно основ буддизма и потому скорее поверю в то, что черепа и кровь - это хитрый метод, а не простое язычество, как у людоедских племен. Но откуда во мне могла родиться готовность встать на определенный путь, принимать прибежище и бежать к ламе определенной линии, если я не знал ни одного четкого комментария?
Т.е. вы считаете, что честный с собой человек без колебаний просто примет посвящение в какую-то тантрийскую практику с черепами, о смысле которой понятия не имеет? Из веры в четыре благородные истины и прочие основы? Рад, если ваша ситуация позволила вам вот так с разбега прыгнуть.

По крайней мере, я начинаю убеждаться, что проблема с атрибутами- это проблема моего восприятия внешне неприятных вещей. Наверное.

UPD: Пока писал, Пема ответила. В общем, не знаю, чем, но чем-то вы меня поддержали.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.10.2011)

----------


## ullu

> если вы не цепляетесь за эго то чего собираетесь достигать? )))


Относительная бодхичитта опирается на цепляние за эго?

----------


## Шагдар

> Но к чему именно вот эти ужасающие знаки?


Некоторые ученики Будды были неприкасаемыми, жившими на кладбищах и занимавшимися утилизацией трупов. Труп воспринимался как грязная вещь, как мусор (наподобие консервных банок, из которых бомжи делают посуду). Методы Ваджраяны прошли через эту среду: её символика отражает быт чандал. Аналогично, в образный ряд Махаяны попали шёлковые одежды кшатриев, обыденные для другой категории учеников. Каков был повседневный быт древних буддистов, таковы и образы.

----------

Wyrd (28.10.2011), Леонид Ш (26.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А поскольку на Дзогчен ничего не осталось, там все голенькие  :Frown:

----------

Sam (27.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А скоро йогины будут сидеть на кладбищах в старых джинсах...но, думаю, со временем уже и кладбищ будет не сыскать, а на трупе на халяву уже сейчас в европе нигде не посидишь. А лет через сто наши останки будут реутилизировать. Придется найти другой метод.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

И последователи будут спорить, что же олицетворяли дыры на джинсах йогина? Может он что-то хотел этим сказать :Wink:  И почему у йогина на груди Металлика написано?Не намёк ли это на стальную волю в практике)))

----------

Wyrd (28.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А скоро йогины будут сидеть на кладбищах в старых джинсах...но, думаю, со временем уже и кладбищ будет не сыскать, а на трупе на халяву уже сейчас в европе нигде не посидишь. А лет через сто наши останки будут реутилизировать. Придется найти другой метод.


Ничего, к тому времени наверняка откроют подходящие терма.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (29.10.2011)

----------


## Lanky

Будут медитировать на кладбище кукисов и удаленных файлов  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey Elkin

И кончится всё выходом из Матрицы. :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А скоро йогины будут сидеть на кладбищах в старых джинсах...но, думаю, со временем уже и кладбищ будет не сыскать, а на трупе на халяву уже сейчас в европе нигде не посидишь. А лет через сто наши останки будут реутилизировать. Придется найти другой метод.


Сидение на алмазе  :Smilie:  Принцессу на горошине читала?  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Относительная бодхичитта опирается на цепляние за эго?


конечно

----------


## Джыш

> А скоро йогины будут сидеть на кладбищах в старых джинсах...но, думаю, со временем уже и кладбищ будет не сыскать, а на трупе на халяву уже сейчас в европе нигде не посидишь. А лет через сто наши останки будут реутилизировать. Придется найти другой метод.


Они будут пользоваться телефонами Nokia 3110, которые достались им от их Учителей, когда у всех будут уже чипы в головах  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> конечно


Не согласна

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сидение на алмазе  Принцессу на горошине читала?


Не-а, читала вот про таких принцесс :Smilie:  Полагаю, это горздо неудобнее сидения на горошине или на трупе. А ей хоть бы хны - вон, щастливо улыбается. Наверно, в племени падонг все великие йогини. Во, что делает сила привычки!


Смотрю вообще и удивляюсь, сколько мы внешнему уделяем внимания, и теряем суть. А задача стоит - правильно использовать внешнее для отрывания пальцев внутренним стереотипам.

Надо рывком из-под себя вырывать привычные табуретки, тогда будет толк. :Smilie: Есть привычка сидеть на трупах, - тогда посиди на муравейнике. Тогда горошина покажется медом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не-а, читала вот про таких принцесс


Вруша-груша  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

